# Re-using American Ale 2 yeast



## agillies (12/12/13)

Hi guys,

I am kegging a brew on saturday that used American Ale 2 liquid yeast, and the same day brewing DrS's Golden Ale.

Could i just leave the yeast cake and remnants in the fermenter after i transfer to keg, then pour new brew into fermenter?

Just wondering if re-using yeast can be as simple as this.

Cheers

Adam


----------



## sponge (12/12/13)

It can be, but a lot of that slurry will contain dead yeast and other unwanted trub, plus is massively over pitching.

The best way to reuse is to get around a cups worth and wash it (do a bit of a search for washing yeast).

I often just grab a cups worth and tip it into the next brew. Granted, it's not the best practice, but does a pretty good job without the hassle of washing the yeast first.


----------



## sp0rk (12/12/13)

I'm currently using a 3rd generation american ale 2 yeast
It's just been through a DSGA and I've bottled 2 longnecks of the trub
I'll rinse and run it through a starter ready for my next batch of DSGA (the mrs demands I keep it on tap), then probably buy a new pack to start the cycle again


----------



## Bribie G (12/12/13)

After kegging I just swirl the yeast with the remaining beer and fill one or two Coopers PET bottles, label and keep in the fridge. The yeast settles out and is covered with the beer and keeps for a month or more.


----------



## wbosher (12/12/13)

Bribie, do you ever bother washing yeast to save for later with a starter, or just repitch it as you stated above?


----------



## agillies (13/12/13)

Sorry to drag this topic to noob level, but how can you tell the difference between trub, yeast & beer?

The bunch of thick crap at the bottom must be trub, which from comments above isn't what I want.

So could i just use a litre or so of the last dregs of teh fermenter (not including trub) and whack that in new fermenter.

Thanks heaps guys.


----------



## Yob (13/12/13)

pour yourself a beer, take a seat and read through THIS a few times


----------



## stakka82 (13/12/13)

If you're looking for a very easy solution for your first time, you can just pour out about half the yeast cake (ideally into a couple of bottles for washing at your leisure, after reading the resources) and dump your brew onto the remaining half in the fermenter.

Not super scientific but will do the job easily and get decent results, can fine tune as you learn more.


----------

